# 1/700 Cygnus 3D printed model



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Since this topic disappeared down a hole about a year ago I thought I'd revive it. Dave has the bulk of the printed parts done and if you follow the link you can see everything I have so far. Just got a laser-cut plexiglas armature for the interior so one of the photos shows pretty well how the midsection of the ship looks fitted onto that.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157644653412223/


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Hm. private page. Oops. 

Anyway, good luck on the project! Maybe these new LEDs that are making a buzz are just what you need to light this beast!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4771569#post4771569


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Okay, the link should work now...serves me right...


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

I have one of the old Cygnus model kits they had out, but this thing you have looks amazing! I'd love to have one, but I bet it costs a lot. Anyways, great kit, and hope to see finished pics when done.

MBZ. :wave:


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm sure you could work out how much it all costs 

http://www.shapeways.com/designer/primitive.dave


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I WANT ONE !....lol what did it cost ???:wave:


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

What are the dimentions of the big spine piece?

Oh never mind answered my own question by looking on Shapeways lol


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow! That's pretty impressive!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

scooke123 said:


> Wow! That's pretty impressive!


I have to agree! While I have no desire to have/build this ship, I do like the design. This is the perfect subject for 3D printing, and I look forward to seeing it finished and lit. Thanks for reviving the thread, I didn't see it previously.

P.S. If you bought only one of each piece shown on Shapeways, The price would be just shy of $400. Dang, Shapeways is expensive!!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Wow! The 3D printed latticework looks as good as photoetch.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet! That price isn't at all out of line of other kits I've seen alone those same lines and refined detail. In fact, it's actually cheaper than a few I've seen that can be printed via Shapeways. 

Is there going to be a scale _Palomino_ and Probe Ship?


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

There will be a Palomino; Dave figures the probe ship would only be a quarter inch long or something so I don't think he's doing that.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The files for the parts are not available for download are they?


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

No, I would think that would be proprietary.  After all the work and money he's put into this thing I don't think he would want to give it away for free.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I figured as much, but had to ask. I have a friend with a 3D printer at home. Was looking to save some money over Shapeways cost.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Actually I spoke too soon--Dave says he is making it "open source" so you should look into contacting him about it--he's close to finished with the bow parts. If you go on shape ways and search under "primitive dave" there should be a way to contact him through the site.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Be aware though that some parts are large--the main upper and lower spine pieces are around 19 inches long I think.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jeff. The Black Hole holds a special place in my heart, as do most animated movies from Disney. You see, my late cousin Dorse Lanpher was an animator at Disney. His first screen credit was Sleeping Beauty back in 1959. He worked on just about every Disney movie since then. He did a short stint at Don Bluth for a bit too. He worked on The Black Hole. He was a special effects supervisor, and anything animated that was light, fire, sparks, smoke, etc. he did.

Remember the animated video game Dragons Lair from the 80's? He worked on that as well. The voice of the Princess in the game belonged to his wife, Vera.

So I think it would be great to do a really accurate model of this ship in his memory.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

That's cool--I think I actually do remember Dragon's Lair even though I wasn't a big video game person. I remember them making a big deal about how Disney animators worked on the game.

I really don't like the movie as a MOVIE--but I do very much admire the Disney artistry that went into it, the Cygnus very much included.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

You might consider making a new part, perhaps hexagonal...in that several Cygnus hulls could be arms of a lattice like space station.

Maybe a variant closer to the slab sided McCall version, or the somewhat wider version seen in the painting of the Cygnus...above the table.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

This threads old, but I was curious what the total cost would be for all the parts. I'm assuming that all the parts are there to be printed and build a complete ship(It looks like there are few more parts that he has to add, but he's been MIA for a little while according to the Cygnus thread on RPF). There are a total of 71 parts. Five of which you have to cut from the sprues to obtain the correct quantity of parts. 

The total cost is $1383.39 which does not include shipping. The nice thing about the parts is you can break it up into batches so the cost isn't so large, and buy them when your budget permits it. 

It's a chunk of change, but at least it doesn't have to be one large outlay of cash. I made a spreadsheet to keep track of the parts that I'll be ordering. If anyone wants a copy of my spreadsheet send me a PM with your email address, and I'll send it to you.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

The only hang-up at the moment is that Dave has yet to complete the plans for the forward section of the clear armature which is vital to complete the model. I'm mystified as to why this wasn't done when the armature was originally designed--I didn't even realize the section was missing for several months because I was in the middle of a move and didn't test fit the armature parts until later. Supposedly someone else is completing the forward armature section plans but I haven't heard an update on that in several months either.


----------



## eljeffe911 (Apr 8, 2020)

tedkitus said:


> This threads old, but I was curious what the total cost would be for all the parts. I'm assuming that all the parts are there to be printed and build a complete ship(It looks like there are few more parts that he has to add, but he's been MIA for a little while according to the Cygnus thread on RPF). There are a total of 71 parts. Five of which you have to cut from the sprues to obtain the correct quantity of parts.
> 
> The total cost is $1383.39 which does not include shipping. The nice thing about the parts is you can break it up into batches so the cost isn't so large, and buy them when your budget permits it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @eljeffe911

Noticed you had a problem making a response to the thread. Most likely with the reply button function - which is really the quote button now.

To just make a response to the thread start typing into the reply box just below the end of the last thread post. If you cant see the reply box scroll up with your mouse and it will show.

🤙


----------

